# Guess the weight, win a trip!!



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

Ok, this is the official thread to submit your guess. 
You will guess the total weight, without going over, of the first five flounder in the boat tomorrow night.
Weight will be taken using a digital scale to the 100th. (example = 99.99 lbs)
In the event of a two or more winners (equal guesses ) first posted will be the winner. 
1. Contest will start at 5 pm today and end at 11 pm Thursday night 8/23
2. Each user may only guess once. 
3. Winner will receive one free charter to go flounder gigging in POC for 2 people
4. Trip must be booked before 2013.
5. All guesses over the weight will not qualify

I hope I covered all areas and a fellow 2cooler(tailin_reds) will be aboard to take measurements. He is not allowed to compete.

Captain Shawn Harvey
Gofloundering.com
3617812161


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

13.13 lbs


----------



## flatsfishinfreddy (Jun 28, 2011)

12.2 lbs

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

10.9lbs


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Too early on the first post!! Same guess 13.13 lbs


----------



## b.lullo (Apr 23, 2008)

10.65#


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

12.8lbs


----------



## marksemmler (Jul 16, 2004)

11.4


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

12.33


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

12.45


----------



## Justin_Smithey (Aug 26, 2011)

11.77


----------



## Hardy776 (Aug 18, 2010)

12.51


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

11.78


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

12.18


----------



## Roughwata85 (Sep 8, 2008)

10.84


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

10.15


Some of you are not following the rules. Guess to the hundredth not tenth.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

13.19 lbs


----------



## txlenchs (Jul 28, 2012)

9.11


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

12.95


-mac-


----------



## mobandit (Apr 5, 2006)

11.95


----------



## ChampT22 (Mar 7, 2011)

13.00


----------



## propsfullfwd (Sep 14, 2009)

13.25


----------



## Humble Fisherman (Sep 28, 2011)

12.78 lbs


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

12.41


----------



## LHandler (Aug 22, 2011)

13.81


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

11.05


----------



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

These are from last night


----------



## TxBrewer (Jul 23, 2011)

11.45


----------



## mowax.555 (Jun 27, 2010)

14.22


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

11.68


----------



## SPI-FlatsCatter (Nov 3, 2005)

11.11


----------



## CopeKB (Jul 2, 2012)

10.00


----------



## Grandmaster (Apr 15, 2009)

11.69


----------



## Sabine Flounder Pounder (Jun 15, 2011)

13.85


----------



## swanchez (Jun 10, 2007)

11.52


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

11.07 lbs


----------



## Just One More (Jan 30, 2008)

*12.75*


----------



## willlof (Oct 15, 2005)

14.61


----------



## rentfro (Apr 3, 2012)

12.99


----------



## El Trucha Rey (Jul 29, 2012)

13.57


----------



## Ibtsoom (Jun 2, 2009)

12.63


----------



## hunterb1020 (Oct 7, 2009)

14.26


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

13.3#'s


----------



## outdoorsman4556 (Apr 5, 2012)

10.87


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

13 even


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

13.22


----------



## yakity (Apr 3, 2011)

12.54


----------



## bayskout (Oct 25, 2006)

12.75


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

10.97


----------



## POCplugger (Jul 6, 2011)

10.2lbs!


----------



## fishinpro (Jul 25, 2012)

9.10


----------



## ReyA (Jan 28, 2011)

13.75


----------



## kylebhouston (Jun 10, 2006)

*flounder*

11.36 pounds


----------



## RedfishStalker (Jul 27, 2012)

13.30


----------



## baitbuckett (Jan 9, 2011)

14.12lbs.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

13.29


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

9.87


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard (Nov 18, 2007)

16.40


----------



## Redfish Lady (Jul 19, 2011)

13.03


----------



## brush popper (Jan 13, 2009)

11.72


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

12.24


----------



## yakamac (Jan 24, 2010)

13.58


----------



## CamoWhaler (Jul 13, 2006)

12.27


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

12.75


----------



## alvinslash (Jan 14, 2012)

13.39


----------



## joel de pescado (Jun 18, 2012)

11.97


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

13.61


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

16.12


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

14.78


----------



## SaltwaterJunkie (Jun 25, 2011)

12.38


----------



## HAYWIREZ (Aug 9, 2006)

14.35


----------



## TxAgWs6 (Jun 5, 2011)

12.03


----------



## marty x valley boy (Apr 4, 2005)

14.23


----------



## quackersmacker (Jun 15, 2005)

12.15


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

8.86 lbs


----------



## got fish? (Nov 13, 2008)

10.10


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

13.77


----------



## COOLWADERS (Nov 26, 2009)

13.59


----------



## dang_ol (Jul 14, 2008)

14.56


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

12.01


----------



## Bosshawg (Jun 1, 2012)

11.11


----------



## SoulSurfer (Jun 5, 2006)

12.88#


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Russell B (May 16, 2010)

13.2


----------



## Superman502 (Jul 27, 2012)

11.46


----------



## aggie182 (Sep 12, 2010)

12.04


----------



## KSigAngler (Mar 6, 2011)

12.81


----------



## crocket (Feb 12, 2007)

13.92


----------



## J.T. Barely (Jan 28, 2012)

13.69


----------



## Chiquapin13 (Jan 8, 2012)

10.01


----------



## fishinag12 (Feb 14, 2011)

9.49


----------



## Corkycrazy (Nov 30, 2009)

captainharvey said:


> Ok, this is the official thread to submit your guess.
> You will guess the total weight, without going over, of the first five flounder in the boat tomorrow night.
> Weight will be taken using a digital scale to the 100th. (example = 99.99 lbs)
> In the event of a two or more winners (equal guesses ) first posted will be the winner.
> ...


11.92


----------



## Redsrbetter (Nov 19, 2010)

9.63


----------



## Chopwater89 (May 27, 2011)

14.19


----------



## gsegovia (May 22, 2012)

15.99


----------



## dezal (Feb 8, 2010)

13.09


----------



## OysterBay (Jan 1, 2008)

13.92


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

14.42


----------



## z-bird1970 (Jun 10, 2012)

13.42 wishful pounds


----------



## aggieangler13 (Aug 2, 2012)

11.47


----------



## CBrown (Jan 9, 2012)

13.04


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

13.24


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

10.7


----------



## RobRed (Jan 9, 2011)

11.58


----------



## kfigeley (Jun 18, 2006)

12.67#


----------



## medgecko (Apr 21, 2012)

14.92 lbs


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

15.25


----------



## A1 (Nov 4, 2011)

13.06


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

$1 Bob... nevermind wrong game.








8.48#s


----------



## h.f.d.firedog (Dec 29, 2008)

11.37


----------



## seadriftbayrat (Mar 19, 2006)

15.06


----------



## Flounder_Pounder (Aug 20, 2012)

11.15


----------



## sotxks (Jul 10, 2011)

12.89


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Flou*

11.11 cva34


----------



## Ronnied701 (Jul 13, 2012)

13.17


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

11.89


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

7.75 lb.


----------



## andrax (Aug 23, 2011)

13.72

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

14.32


----------



## InkedAngler (Dec 11, 2011)

15.21

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jdeleon (May 17, 2012)

12.62


----------



## horngolfer07 (Feb 27, 2012)

14.46


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

11.53


----------



## Sportsman3535 (Jun 24, 2010)

13.50


----------



## slimeyreel (Mar 15, 2011)

*9.73*

9.73


----------



## Fonseca (Aug 14, 2010)

13.99


----------



## texastailchasers (Aug 1, 2012)

14.24


----------



## Matt B. (Jul 5, 2010)

10.13 there's to many guesses to remember so I hope this one isn't taken!


----------



## due_south_brewery (Nov 17, 2010)

11.00


----------



## BFTMASTER (Aug 25, 2009)

*14.88*


----------



## Fishing Logic (Aug 25, 2005)

11.63


----------



## Knee Deep N POC (Feb 6, 2010)

13.49


----------



## MurDoc04 (May 26, 2011)

11.16


----------



## ddittman08 (Oct 15, 2008)

12.69


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

9.13


----------



## bulllred (Jun 14, 2004)

10.66


----------



## RENAE669 (Mar 6, 2012)

12.23


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

14.64


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

8.31


----------



## trozacky (Feb 24, 2010)

12.22


----------



## das71198 (Aug 12, 2005)

13.15


----------



## Hawg (Aug 28, 2011)

9.23


----------



## Spots&Dots19 (Jan 17, 2012)

11.84


----------



## vandaman (Jul 31, 2012)

12.08


----------



## 1lazyasian (Sep 16, 2011)

12.89


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

11.55 pounds.

TH


----------



## JohnnyWalkerRed (May 3, 2007)

9.72


----------



## justin12 (Jan 4, 2012)

13.82


----------



## flatfishking (Feb 20, 2008)

9.5 Pounds


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

12.77


----------



## Realvestor (Nov 19, 2009)

15.13


----------



## 7Lfarm (Mar 16, 2009)

*thanks*

12.46


----------



## joelopee (Jun 7, 2012)

12.56


----------



## Fishingmatt (Aug 16, 2012)

11.78lbs


----------



## Absolut (Jan 23, 2010)

13.75


----------



## natureboy3002 (Jan 2, 2011)

13.5


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

11.01


----------



## jmachou (Aug 31, 2011)

11.21

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Slll


----------



## Yak a Tak (Apr 20, 2012)

13.23


l


----------



## trout77471 (Jun 30, 2005)

9.99


----------



## EagleOne (Jun 12, 2011)

13.55


----------



## Bourland (Feb 23, 2006)

9.98


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

13.80


----------



## TP10 (Feb 9, 2009)

13


----------



## BMFO (Sep 28, 2011)

11.23


----------



## Chris.d514 (Aug 14, 2012)

10.77


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

14.44


----------



## Suitsandboots (Aug 2, 2012)

13.73


----------



## SpottedAg (Jun 16, 2010)

15.32 lbs


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

13.88


----------



## philliwt (Aug 26, 2009)

13.61


----------



## GordaGiggin (May 8, 2012)

12.23


----------



## hookdup04 (Nov 12, 2009)

11.87


----------



## Hook_It (Aug 11, 2012)

13.32


----------



## chris33 (Feb 23, 2006)

13.79

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pinnaclecaster (Jul 24, 2012)

10.43


----------



## Fishin'Aggie (Jan 5, 2011)

13.37


----------



## u wont know if u dont go (Jan 2, 2012)

10.298


----------



## rattler (Feb 20, 2006)

10.33

>e


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

15.45


----------



## Brushpoppin (Jul 24, 2012)

16.15


----------



## deerslayer64d (Aug 20, 2006)

9.37 lbs


----------



## jr454 (May 26, 2012)

*Flounder Weight Guess*

11.93​


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

14.17


----------



## 22fish (Dec 12, 2006)

11.23


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

12.70


----------



## Flatsmaster (Feb 21, 2011)

11


----------



## Keppin' it Reel (Jun 26, 2012)

11.66


----------



## juror81 (Jul 21, 2011)

12#


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

11.33


----------



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

12.85


----------



## Flatsmaster (Feb 21, 2011)

11


----------



## ReelAttitude (Nov 10, 2010)

12.08


----------



## Bobby_G (Jan 1, 2012)

*14.47*


----------



## Texmex1951 (Aug 13, 2012)

13.56


----------



## GRS (Aug 8, 2012)

12.57


----------



## lhope40 (Aug 27, 2007)

10.11


----------



## saltie dawg (Jan 13, 2011)

9.55 lbs


----------



## billydoubt (Aug 22, 2012)

12.12 lbs.


----------



## Blake Tyler (Mar 21, 2009)

11.67


----------



## fishguy74 (Oct 13, 2011)

9.45#


----------



## scuppersancho (May 25, 2006)

11.56


----------



## flat185 (Jul 6, 2009)

12.34


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

12.77


----------



## Trent (Jul 25, 2012)

11.45


----------



## shoeleather (Aug 22, 2012)

12.50


----------



## BLUEBERRY (Aug 15, 2011)

14.34 lbs


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

13.48


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

12.61


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

17.76


----------



## trout tracker2 (Feb 5, 2012)

*weight guess*

11.35 lbs


----------



## Papasnbeer (Jun 8, 2007)

13.68


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

14.44


----------



## xchief (May 17, 2005)

*Guess the weight*

12.89


----------



## reelmacoy (Mar 13, 2009)

11.27


----------



## chardog2 (Dec 31, 2011)

13.05


----------



## katzig (Aug 20, 2012)

*Contest*



captainharvey said:


> Ok, this is the official thread to submit your guess.
> You will guess the total weight, without going over, of the first five flounder in the boat tomorrow night.
> Weight will be taken using a digital scale to the 100th. (example = 99.99 lbs)
> In the event of a two or more winners (equal guesses ) first posted will be the winner.
> ...


 13,56lbs


----------



## jep021 (May 5, 2012)

12.17


----------



## AggieAngler08 (Jun 4, 2009)

12.09


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

12.04


----------



## collegeboy (May 26, 2004)

13.80


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

11.11


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

10.8


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

17.2


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

15.85


----------



## team cut em deep (May 14, 2010)

14.08


----------



## BTFishing (Dec 2, 2011)

13.7


----------



## Demeter (Apr 13, 2006)

12.13 lbs


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

12.48


----------



## SaltyTodd (Apr 24, 2007)

13.02


----------



## cubanfisher (May 15, 2009)

dont know if its taken ... but Ill go with:

13.11


----------



## Kolorado_Koolaid (Mar 19, 2012)

15.33

nothin under 20" capt!


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

12.75 lbs.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

13.12


----------



## obergrafeter (Sep 1, 2011)

12.52


----------



## Po Boy (Nov 29, 2010)

9.99


----------



## Fishing Aggie (Aug 22, 2007)

9.89


----------



## ChumStain (Jul 27, 2012)

12.97


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

12.88 #


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

13.375


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

tree-fiddy


----------



## Treble J (Mar 18, 2011)

14.73


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

9.75


----------



## sofa king (Aug 25, 2005)

0.0 , just in case it rains or to windy.


----------



## CASINGHAWK (Jan 18, 2010)

*12.45*

12.45


----------



## Poormans Boatright (Nov 30, 2010)

12.05


----------



## rockwalker (Jan 5, 2012)

11.98


----------



## Blue Polaski (Oct 8, 2007)

11.44


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

12.02lbs


----------



## txcowpoke (Sep 18, 2007)

15.12


----------



## caldvn (Sep 25, 2009)

15.89


----------



## TAfishing (Apr 21, 2008)

14.01


----------



## stevedoff (Jul 8, 2010)

one dollar


----------



## Kody Emmert (Oct 5, 2007)

11.19


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

10.39


----------



## Gabe711 (Aug 4, 2008)

8.07


----------



## J L Dunn (Sep 16, 2005)

12.19 lbs


----------



## OneMore (Jun 1, 2004)

*Flounder weight*

8.20


----------



## Clemonstime (May 18, 2012)

13.30


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

15.39


----------



## pho cowboy (Jul 30, 2009)

13.69


----------



## Hookspit (Aug 6, 2012)

11.2


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

11.33 Lbs.


----------



## aaron9578 (Aug 15, 2005)

*Weight*

12.87

Thanks.


----------



## ShadyCajin (Oct 18, 2011)

10.73


----------



## dirtdobber (Jun 23, 2009)

7-11


----------



## Fishaway (Jul 19, 2012)

15.86


----------



## BullsBay (Feb 5, 2012)

14.69


----------



## sdereki (Feb 23, 2011)

12.12


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

14.88


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

15.77


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

15.28


----------



## ToTheExtreme (Mar 9, 2010)

11.26#


----------



## perch snatcher (Feb 20, 2012)

13.09


----------



## copano_son (Dec 17, 2007)

*Guess*

8.97


----------



## Android (Jan 25, 2011)

15.63 lbs


----------



## FishFinder (May 25, 2004)

14.12


----------



## country7 (May 27, 2007)

13.73


----------



## Troutonly (Sep 1, 2011)

13.11


----------



## Blue Devil 7 (Aug 25, 2005)

12.92


----------



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

8.9


----------



## beachfried (Jun 20, 2011)

14.14


----------



## wickedwader (Jun 30, 2010)

12.39


----------



## _merica_ (Aug 17, 2011)

9.31


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

*weight*

13.12


----------



## eyc0r (Apr 1, 2010)

13.37


----------



## 999 (Dec 2, 2004)

13.43


----------



## Lav20 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Weight Guess*

7.49


----------



## codyb (May 12, 2012)

11.11


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

11.22


----------



## Brandon1107 (Jun 16, 2009)

14.27


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

11.96 Hope that most of the smaller fish come in the first 5.


----------



## Bula (Dec 15, 2006)

*First 5 Flatties*

11.81#


----------



## RedXRunner (Dec 21, 2009)

14.89


----------



## flatsprowler (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm going with 12.05 lbs


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

*First 5*

14.837 lbs


----------



## TXFlats05 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Read the Rules*

I will wait until 5 pm to give you my guess..... Since that is when the contest starts right?


----------



## flounderbob (Oct 28, 2011)

*10.87 lbs*

Guess 10.87 lbs, Thanks and Stickem Good!


----------



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

TXFlats05 said:


> I will wait until 5 pm to give you my guess..... Since that is when the contest starts right?


5pm Wednesday 8/22 til 11pm Thursday 8/23


----------



## David Hemphill (Mar 15, 2006)

15.14


----------



## fishinmajician (Jun 20, 2006)

13.83 pounds


----------



## mowax.555 (Jun 27, 2010)

14.62


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

9.11


----------



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

Lots of good guesses. I didn't expect so many to participate  
My guess is that someone will have the exact weight posted
Hope to have the five before 11pm so I can post the results right away


----------



## FishingFanatic96 (Jan 5, 2012)

12.89lbs


----------



## normanflynn (Aug 30, 2005)

13.52


----------



## spek hunter (Sep 9, 2011)

9.25lbs


----------



## LureMan (Jan 14, 2005)

*16.64*


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

14.84


----------



## Krelb (Jul 2, 2011)

12.45


----------



## Ccislander (Jun 2, 2012)

14.87


----------



## B (May 29, 2007)

12.23


----------



## C N Spots (Apr 18, 2005)

15.3


----------



## Tex 79 (Mar 13, 2012)

13.35


----------



## Msnelson68 (Jul 17, 2012)

14.01


----------



## Flatsmaster (Feb 21, 2011)

11.2


----------



## Professional_Overcast (Aug 21, 2012)

12.82


----------



## NTxLynn (Aug 23, 2012)

17.02


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Welcome too 2cool!



Professional_Overcast said:


> 12.82





NTxLynn said:


> 17.02


----------



## spec_u-late (May 29, 2012)

11.97


----------



## ERdoc (Jun 6, 2012)

Go big or go home...
17.77lbs


----------



## Castin-N-Blastin (Mar 29, 2011)

10.44


----------



## bentman (Jul 23, 2007)

14.62


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

11.82


----------



## mario8402 (Apr 15, 2010)

10.32


----------



## rattler (Feb 20, 2006)

mario8402 said:


> 10.32


I hope you are light by 1/100th.:spineyes:

>E


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Well game over!


----------



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

We have a winner 13.20 lbs 
See new thread


----------

